# 2011 HOPRA Nats --June 23-26 ,2011



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

2011 37th Annnual HOPRA National Championships

June 23 - 26 , 2011

Hamilton County Fairgrounds/OV Winks Building
Noblesville, Indiana 46060


More Information to follow!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

What is Noblesville close to?


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Its a suburb of Indianapolis about 18 miles north on US69


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Brix!

The 2007 HOPRA Nats was here in the same location. The hotel is just a walk across the parking lot. Plenty of places to eat. ICE COLD a/c.

More information to come.
Stay tuned


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

Hotel Information:


Super 8 Noblesville

17070 Dragonfly Lane

Noblesville, Indiana 46060



317-776-7088



$62.00 a night

Mention~~~ HOPRA



Rooms held until May 15,2011

Hotel is across the street from the fairgrounds.

More Information to follow.


----------



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

I am really looking forward to this Nats......why? because I don't have to do anything but race LOL. The Indy guys will be a wonderful host.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Nats in Indy...*

well really near Indy in Noblesville. How cool is that? WAY COOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Schedule*

Schedule!


37th H.O. NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS SCHEDULE 
All tracks are open for practice from 8 a.m. to 10 p.m., except tracks scheduled for competition. These will be closed (power off) when official registration and tech begins for a competition scheduled for that particular track. During National Championship Class Mains, all other tracks will be closed (power off). 




Thursday, June 23, 2011
Vintage T-Jet: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 4 pm (TKO)
Amateur Super Stock: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 5 pm (Brystal Lucky Dragon)
Level 25 Polymer Modified support race: Registration – 6 pm, Competition – 6-30 pm (AFX)




Friday, June 24, 2011
T-Jet: Competition – 9 am (TKO)
Amateur Super Stock: Competition – 9 am (Brystal Lucky Dragon)
HOPRA Open Meeting – 2 – 3 pm
Neo Modified: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 4 pm (AFX)
Pro Super Stock: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 5 pm (Brystal Lucky Dragon)
LifeLike Challenge: Registration/Tech – 6 pm, Competition – 6:30 pm (Brystal Cobra)
Vintage Brass Car Showcase: Registration/Tech – 7 pm, Competition – 7:30 pm (TKO)




Saturday, June 25, 2011
Pro Super Stock: Competition – 9 am (Brystal Lucky Dragon)
Neo Modified: Competition – 9 am (AFX)
Compression Molded Polymer Modified: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 4 pm (Brystal Cobra)
Unlimited: Registration/Tech/Qualifying – 5 pm (AFX)
Concours D’Elegance & Best Appearing Race Car: Judging - 6 pm
AFX MegaG Showdown: Registration – 6 pm, Competition – 6:30 pm (Brystal Cobra)




Sunday, June 26, 2011
Compression Molded Polymer Modified: Competition – 9 am (Brystal Cobra)
Unlimited: Competition – 9 am (AFX)




Schedule may be adjusted as needed and will be posted.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*2011 Hopra Nats .*

*By chance are you all using Zippers old track in the mix at all for the Nats ? Just curious as to the disposition of it as i thought it made it's way to the Indy area if i recall correctly . 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

Dennis,

Yes, We have two of Zipper's tracks in the area at this time. Both are sweet!

Tom


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Track Photos*

Tjet Track













AM/Pro Superstock














Compression Molded Polymer Modified















Neo/Unlimited


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

*2011 HOPRA National Championships*









We have a great facility and some fantastic tracks lined up for this year's 37th annual HOPRA Nats. There's really something for everybody. Returning to the list of national championship classes this year is Polymer Modified using the new compression molded polymer magnets. Also new this year... a cash payout in Vintage T-Jet!!! And for support races, the Life-Like Challenge is back again. As is a level 25 poly mod race. There's also a Brass Car showcase race being presented by Al Thurman. And the biggest news... the AFX Mega-G Showdown featuring the awesome new Audi and Peugeot cars. There's rumors that we'll have some very special guests for this support race, plus all entrants get to keep the car they race!

For all the details, go to http://www.hopra.net and click on the 2011 HOPRA National Championships graphic.


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

*They're going fast!*

The rooms at the Super 8 appear to be booking up quickly. The special HOPRA $62 rate is the cheapest you're going to find in the area and the hotel is right across a parking lot from the Nats. I'd recommend making your reservations very soon. All the info is here http://www.hopra.net


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Special Guests*

Exciting News!


Steve Russell and John Cukras from AFX will be in attendance.

Dont miss out this year.


First 50 to enter the Mega g showdown will get a new mega g to keep after racing it. Not bad for 10 bucks!

Life like will be donating cars for the first 50 to keep after racing in the Life Like Challenge once again. 

20 BUCKS GETS YOU TWO NEW CARS AND TWO GREAT RACES!

Thanks to these great sponsors.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*2011 Hopra Nats*

*I sure would like to have made this one as it would have been so close to my ILL home and normally i would have finally had time. But life is funny in that i decided to move to home #2 in FLA now of all times . I have 3 loaded moving containers of STUFF in storage waiting on us to head that way. Top that with a serious honey do list once we arrive and a business back log to catch up on and ..... well no time for fun ! Zippers ole tracks sure do look sweet and i loved the lap time i had on em. Enjoy the NATS and fun boys.

Bear :wave: *


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

*H.O.S.T. Concours Cash @ HOPRA Nats*

H.O.S.T. bodies is back with the 'Concours Cash' again this year.
$25.00 to the Concours winner, $15.00 to the runner-up.
If the winning body is a H.O.S.T. body, a $10.00 bonus will apply.
(H.O.S.T. owners and associates are not eligible.)


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

Race prizes are starting to arrive. Thanks to the sponsors who are supporting the race this year. 

Please show your support and gratitude to the companies below:

Life Like 
Parma
O' Reilly Auto
Arby's
Law Breaker Tires
HOST Bodies
Habby's Lube Shop
Finish Line Raceway 


Anyone wanting to support the race this year, please contact me.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Just curious, do all the tracks race in normal counter-clockwise direction? 

Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*HOPRA Nats*

Is it too late to sign up? And do you have to race all classes I am interested in the vintage tjet class not too much into inlines here? And being only an hour and change away thought maybe this would be an event like the ISRA Worlds,that unfortunately I missed.Any info greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Bart(crosley)


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Answers*

No, You do not have to run all classes. You can just run tjets if you like. You sign up on the qualifying day. No need to sign up ahead of time. Hope you can make it Crosley:thumbsup:


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

The plastic track runs counter clockwise all other clockwise. Hope that helps you.


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

FLASH said:


> I am really looking forward to this Nats......why? because I don't have to do anything but race LOL. The Indy guys will be a wonderful host.


Hey Flash,

We do need help and you should make up for the last couple of years! LOL LOL:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Tom-- isn't the plastic track left to right on the main straight?


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, my bad typed it wrong. Fixed it now. Sorry


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

We're now less than a month away!


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

*More Sponsors*

More Sponsors----------Thank You

ET Grip
DSR- Don Schumacher Racing
Super Tires
VRP


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

*More Great Sponsors*

AFX Racing
Zoomin Motorsports
Slottech HO Racing


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thank You !!


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

Two weeks to go


----------



## crosley (Aug 20, 2010)

*All right*

My wifes is even interested in going cant wait to check this event out.
Bart(crosley)


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

*More Sponsors*

Quicker Engineering----------Rick Derosa
Sluggo------------The ORIGINAL SLUGGO!!--- Stormin' Norman Gardner
Carquest Southern Indy








Crosley ,

Look forward to meeting you soon.:wave:


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Another Sponsor*

Lucky Bob's Raceway-----Thanks Bob and Gail


----------



## fastesthoguy (Oct 6, 2009)

*Another Sponsor of the race*

Greg's Garage--------- Greg Davis


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

_*Breaking News:*_ The Brass Car Showcase race is switching from LawBreakers Speedway TKO track to the more appropriate, period-correct, AFX Mach 5 Raceway. The Mach 5 will let these vintage rockets wind out more!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Anybody seen any updates from this race :thumbsup:


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

*2011 HOPRA National Championships -- Recap*

Wow! What a great 2011 HOPRA Nats! The location was perfect, the tracks were awesome, the turnout was great and the racing was fast and furious. I’m just now starting to catch my breath.

The entire IN HOPRA crew, spearheaded by Tom Shepherd, put on one truly spectacular event. It couldn’t have been done without the dedicated efforts of Curt T, Merrell T, Phil S, Tmac, Gary L, Dwayne N, John R. and others. Huge thanks to everyone who stepped up and helped out wherever they could.

Due to Tom’s tremendous efforts, several thousands of dollars in prizes were given away in goodie bags and free raffles. He worked with Steve Russell and John Cukras to create the AFX Mega G Showdown. AFX Racing donated over 50 of the spectacular new Audi and Peugeot Mega G cars, as well as several race sets that were given out to lucky winners. Heck, Steve even flew in for the event! He was very impressed by what he saw and loved talking to all the racers in attendance.

For the fourth year in a row, Bob Colleran organized and prepped 50 cars for the Life-Like Challenge. Rick DeRosa of Quicker Engineering donated the rear hubs for the cars and the slip-on silicones came from Dennis Rutherford’s Balls Out Racing products. Life-Like also donated several race sets that were given away during the event.

HOPRA gave away several thousands of dollars worth of race prizes and free raffle prizes over the course of the event. Here’s a list [in no particular order] of everyone who donated prizes:
Norm [the real Sluggo] Gardner
Law Breakers Tires
VRP racing products
AFX Racing
Zoomin’ Motorsports
Life-Like Racing
O’Reilly Auto Parts
Slottech HO Racing
Parma
Super Tires
MainSource Bank
Arby’s
HOST bodies
Quicker Engineering
The Body Shop
MRT
Slot Pro
Don Schumacher Racing
Carquest Southern Indy
Lids
Greg’s Garage
Lucky Bob’s Raceway
Habby’s Lube Shop
ET Grips
Finish Line Raceway
Dave Craddock’s All About You Photography

I think I’ve included everyone. Tom rounded up so many; it’s difficult to remember them all.

In addition to all the race prizes, all competitors received a free, limited edition 2011 HOPRA Nats box plaque from HOPRA. They were made by Cutting Edge Graphics, who also did all the beautiful awards plaques that will surely find a special place on the trophy wall of all who received them.

Besides the plaques, HOPRA also awarded a combined $2, 375 in cash to the 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th place finishers in Vintage T-jet, Pro Super Stock, CM Polymer Modified, Neo Modified and Unlimited.

A complete finishing order for all classes and categories will be posted on the HOPRA website ASAP, but in the meantime, here’s a listing of the top 5 finishers in the various classes:

Vintage T-Jet
1 Travis Joop
2 Tony Porcelli
3 Hiram Durant
4 Jim Keen
5 Matt Handy

AM Super Stock
1 Dave Craddock
2 Travis Joop
3 Patrick Smith
4 Curt Thompson
5 Zach Mofield

Pro Super Stock
1 Dave Lehr
2 Paul Reeve
3 John Pileggi
4 Tim Miller
5 Chris Rondinella

CM Polymer Modified
1 Pete Barclay
2 John Pileggi
3 Victor Feliciano
4 Patrick Smith
5 Walt Dick

Neo Modified
1 Tony Porcelli
2 Matt Handy
3 Bill Macy
4 Norm Gardner
5 Rick DeRosa

Unlimited
1 Matt Handy
2 Tony Porcelli
3 Norm Gardner
4 Bob Colleran
5 Tony Mickles

AFX Grand Champion
Tony Porcelli

AFX Mega G Showdown
1 Paul Reeve
2 Tony Mickles
3 Travis Joop
4 Mike Robertson
5 Bob Dame

Life-Like Challenge
1 Rick DeRosa
2 Patrick Smith
3 Ben Naelitz
4 Curt Thompson
5 Paul Reeve

L25 Polymer Modified support race
1 Norm Gardner
2 Bob Colleran
3 Victor Feliciano
4 Rick Carter
5 Tony Mickles

Brass Car Showcase
1 Tim Miller
2 Len Sabato
3 Norm Gardner
4 Tony Mickles
5 Rick DeRosa

Concours D’elegance
1 Bob Dame
2 Steve Carmichael
3 Dave Craddock

Best Appearing Race Car
1 Tom Gray
2 Pete Barclay
3 Paul Ryer

Best Marshall
Merrell Todd

Youngest Racer
Phil LaQuatra Jr.

Long Distance
Mark MacVittie

Congratulations to all the winners and to everyone who participated in the 2011 HOPRA National Championships. This was definitely one of the best Nats yet.

Special thanks to Mrs. DeRosa for providing all the delicious cookies, brownies and, of course, her famous Oreo balls.

Finally, I want to thank my lovely wife, Vicki, and our son, Andrew, who volunteered to prepare and serve lunch, drinks and snacks everyday of the event.


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

The complete results of all classes, categories and support races are now posted at http://www.hopra.net


----------

